# how to make the dog not attack the pigeons



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone im new to this site but i had pigeons for 4 years know i have a yorkie and a german shepard i lock them up when the pigeons are out of there loft but i ws just thinking would i be able to ever let the birds and dogs out at the same time


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Its possible. I own a red nose mix with blue nose pitbull. 10 months. When i first got him, i introduced him to one of my young birds . he tried to eat his head, at that very moment, i slapped him on his head hard, told him BAD DOG and threw him outside. He hasnt messed with any of them since then, when we got him he was maybe 8 months. However, for your dogs a smack could work. or you could reward them with treats when you let them out. Keep both dogs next you, so you have the opportunity to tell them no. have treats ready when they start paying to much attention, reward them when they don't go after them they must know these birds are your animals, and not wild birds that they are programmed to eat. just gotta work with them. my pitbull and lab will lay out there protecting my birds and chickens. not hard: - )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you keep them on a leash and train them to not be predatory to the birds and you identify and know what that is, you may beable to if you are a great dog trainer, but most people don't have enough time or education to do it. also keeping in mind do the birds want the dogs out there. probably not.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Its possible. I own a red nose mix with blue nose pitbull. 10 months. When i first got him, i introduced him to one of my young birds . he tried to eat his head, at that very moment, i slapped him on his head hard, told him BAD DOG and threw him outside. He hasnt messed with any of them since then, when we got him he was maybe 8 months. However, for your dogs a smack could work. or you could reward them with treats when you let them out. Keep both dogs next you, so you have the opportunity to tell them no. have treats ready when they start paying to much attention, reward them when they don't go after them they must know these birds are your animals, and not wild birds that they are programmed to eat. just gotta work with them. my pitbull and lab will lay out there protecting my birds and chickens. not hard: - )


I totally disagree with your method of hitting.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I totally disagree with your method of hitting.


I totally second that too, no offense The Pigeon Girl but thats not how you should treat a dog nor teach it things that way.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

You should NOT be hitting a dog - that is completely not OK. Nor is it OK to "throw him outside". Pit bulls are extremely senistive, gentle souls, and it makes me extremely upset to hear one being treated like that (or any other dog, for that matter). Just not OK.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, this is going to be a long reply, but I'm actually doing this myself at the moment so it is still very fresh in my mind 

Definitely do NOT hit the dog, 1. because it doesn't get the message across productively 2. because what it teaches the dog is that the pigeons are BAD NEWS because you go near them you get hit. It might even make a more submissive dog afraid of your birds.

Also, a lot of people put dogs in time outs. Dogs do NOT UNDERSTAND the concept of a time out. It is utterly pointless at correcting unwanted behaviour. They don't get it. If they don't get it they cannot learn from their mistakes.

I have 2 goldies and I have slowly been introducing them to my ringnecks.

The major factor is that the dog has to treat the bird with respect rather than as a toy/prey.

The way to communicate respect is space.

First make sure the bird you are introducing is safe. If it flies away in fright it will automatically trigger an excited/prey drive response from the dog.

I had a fledgling that couldn't fly yet so I was confident that he was safe perched on my hand. (otherwise put the bird in a cage).

I let the dog come to investigate but when she got to excited or prey focused I corrected her. Depending on what your dog is sensitive to, this could just be a verbal correction (no anger, just commanding) or block him with your body or hand signs. You know your dog best so figure it out together.

That way the dog sniffs without invading the personal space. When the dog is gentle and just curious your reward is that it gets to come closer. when the dog is being disrespectful he does not get to 'join the activity'. The less respecful/ more focused/excited he gets the further away you send him.

The next step would be with the bird moving inside an enclosure (safe from the dog). Same thing, when my dog got to excited at the sound/sight I made her back away and focus on me. Eventually she got bored of the whole affair and just gives them a quick sniff and pesters me to play with her 

Take it slowly and keep your birds safe. When they are free flying you can have the dog on the leash to catch any 'regression' before a bird gets hurt.

Hope this helps 

Invest as much time as the dogs need. Yorkies especially can be pretty stubborn


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I uploaded a couple to pics  
And FYI the 4 year old is a bird and lizard chaser and will run after anything that moves. She used to charge the dove's cage everytime I opened the yard door.
So that's quite an improvement for her


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Pitbulls are hard headed. I dont hit him hard, its a slap. That was only once, to teach him. I havent hit him since then because i dont like it either however in this house its impossible to teach anything.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol. You all think i abuse him ??? Wow. I said once. jesus christ. im not like most assholes. throw outaide, meaning puting him outside for a little while to let him know its not okay. I love pitbulls, and im currently in a battle with saving a daily abused pitbull behind my house.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have worked with pit bulls before, so I know they can be stubborn, but that doesn't mean it's OK to hit/slap/physically punish them. Saying it's impossible to teach anything is a copout and the trainer's fault, not the dog's. If you can't/don't want/don't have the proper skills to handle the stubborness, you shouldn't get a dog that can be stubborn. There is not excuse for hitting. 

I think your attitude is what's bothering people. If felt that what you did was wrong and not something that can be excused, I think people would have a different reaction.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Lol. You all think i abuse him ??? Wow. I said once. jesus christ. im not like most assholes. throw outaide, meaning puting him outside for a little while to let him know its not okay. I love pitbulls, and im currently in a battle with saving a daily abused pitbull behind my house.


Hey
I don;t think you abuse your dog. Not intentionally anyway. But I do believe that pain does not help a dog understand what we want from it, which is the entire point of correction. And dogs just do not understand the concept of 'you're in time out to think about what you'e done wrong' all they know is that someone got angry at them and they have been separated from their pack.

You'll get much faster results and a much more 2-way communication from your dog if you use methods which are instinctive to them.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

*lover ty ty*

see he is a lover


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I have only done it once. Yes,i dont agree with it either thats why it only happened once. I dont have an attitude? Just because im a teenager people assume that I am immature.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Also, I thought this was a pigeon sight. Not a place to argue, or look down apon people.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Pitbulls are hard headed.


The best way to get through a hard headed dog is to 'speak their language' so to speak. A lot of hard headed dogs I know, are dogs who have given up/gotten bored with instructions they don;t understand, don;t get the point of and eventually decide it's much more interesting to do things their way.

Try find activities that make you the MOST INTERESTING THING IN THE WORLD  and include them in behavioral training

I can assure you, your dog will be seeking you out, and looking to follow you because you have established that there is no better place to be/ more rewarding thing to do than to please you

Caring on with 'corrections' he doesn't understand will just continue to break down the communication between you as he will not expect it from you and will not look for it. Time out is for Human beings ONLY


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Lisa, thank you for not being rude.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Becarefull with the dogs. I don't care how much you can train any animal it will do something unexpected just because it was startled or so caught it out of a peripheral vision. I have a English bulldog who has no hunting inclination in her. They are not even breed to hunt but sometime she jumps towrds the pigeons because she catches their movement out of the corner of her eye. Then she relizes what they are and just leaves them alone. I trust her when I am with her because I can give her commands but I would never trust her by herself.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> I have only done it once. Yes,i dont agree with it either thats why it only happened once. I dont have an attitude? Just because im a teenager people assume that I am immature.


well no one knows your age here.....so it has nothing to do with being a teenager.

I think people might have been a bit short, though correct in condemning punishment and time out.

Abuse exists and is a horrible thing, that's why the thought of it upsets people so.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

No one knows your age.

Also, you are the one that posted this story as a response to a thread about how to train a dog. It wasn't just, oh, this happened one time, and I really regret it. You actually said, something along the lines of oh, it's not hard - I hit my dog and he never did it again, which sounds like you are recommending that this is a good way to train a dog. Yes, if you give people advice to hit an animal to train it, you will get an argument, even if it's a pigeon board.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont abuse him or any dog. try watching the neighbors behind me. they hit their dog with buckets. no one does anything about it, its heartbreaking. Only reason i said something about my age is necause of my profile picture.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

PigeonFriend I'd appreciate it if you'd get off my back. What more do you want? jesus christ.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

And by the way, that statement about how hitting a dog will make it turn or change? then please do explain why my dog is loyal, and the best dog ive ever had. Why would i habe to hit him? hes perfect. For your info. Ive never hit him other then that time. And yeah, i regretted it. So yeah. Id like to know why you are still on this 'old ' subject that wasnt even the question.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I said in my first paragraph, you 'could' smack him and i dont mean hitting him hard , like a little spank on his but. Not a hard slap. Treats are what i used to train him by the way.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I can leave TY outside with them alot, he scares the hawk away. No hawk wants to tussle with a big bad bully


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

No one is making your respond to me - feel free to ignore my posts, but don't complain when people object when you advise someone to smack their dog and then get offended that people comment on it.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol. You're arguing with a 16 teen year old. Why so low of an age? never judge a book by its cover.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hitting a dog in a non abusive form is not wrong in my opinion. This is not a dog forum though. As for the dog training against bird attacks, I just think it is ignorant to think that u can fully change a dogs instincts thru training. I would never EVER trust my dog alone outside with my birds. My dog is 100% trained and knows things u wouldnt believe were true. It doesnt change the fact that at the end of the day she is still a dog. I dont know about every breed but she is a malamute. Her insticts tell her to hunt and kill. There is no training that can change her.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

CMH1211 said:


> Hitting a dog in a non abusive form is not wrong in my opinion. This is not a dog forum though. As for the dog training against bird attacks, I just think it is ignorant to think that u can fully change a dogs instincts thru training. I would never EVER trust my dog alone outside with my birds. My dog is 100% trained and knows things u wouldnt believe were true. It doesnt change the fact that at the end of the day she is still a dog. I dont know about every breed but she is a malamute. Her insticts tell her to hunt and kill. There is no training that can change her.


For sure, I would not leave the dogs unattended with any small animals. Especially birds. All it would take is a bird getting tangled in something or injured and there is no dog breed that would not lock onto that animal in distress.

But you can reach a point with your dog where they can be off leash with free flying birds without causing problems.

There is no such thing as HITTING that is not abusive. When people use the word hit it automatically brings connotations - anger, punishment, pain

Even if it is not an injury to the dog/ or any animal

If it is done with the intent to punish then I'm sorry in my opinion that IS abuse.

I use contact on my dogs. A touch/poke/ 'bite' with the hand but never with any ANGER or FRUSTRATION and NEVER to cause pain.

There's no thoughts of BAD DOG or WHAT HAVE YOU DONE..............


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

If all else fails, please can somebody just call Cesar Millan 'The Dog Whisperer'....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Its possible. I own a red nose mix with blue nose pitbull. 10 months. When i first got him, i introduced him to one of my young birds . he tried to eat his head, at that very moment,* i slapped him on his head hard, t*old him BAD DOG and threw him outside. He hasnt messed with any of them since then, when we got him he was maybe 8 months. However, for your dogs a smack could work. or you could reward them with treats when you let them out. Keep both dogs next you, so you have the opportunity to tell them no. have treats ready when they start paying to much attention, reward them when they don't go after them they must know these birds are your animals, and not wild birds that they are programmed to eat. just gotta work with them. my pitbull and lab will lay out there protecting my birds and chickens. not hard: - )



Before getting so defensive with others just because they disagree, why not reread what you wrote. You never said a little slap. You said you hit him on his head HARD. You had a right to voice your opinion, but so do others.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My grandson has a lab shep cross she could care less about the birds but she makes a great scare crow, when they go in the garden she will run at them and chase them out.
Dave


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

With all respect to freedom of speech and thought, I just wanted to give my opinion.

Sometimes we forget why all of us are here in this forum in the first place. We are here to help each other in caring for animals and birds. 

While I read Pigeon Girl's post, all that occured to me is that, out of love for the bird, she considered a one-time HARD whack, so that the dog would learn his lesson for life. She loves both dog and bird. 
Abuse happens when the abuser is indifferent to your feelings. Here, she acted out of love, and I am sure any dog is intelligent enough to realize the true intentions. In fact, I am a firm believer that you can't fake emotions in front of animals. They are not that stupid. 
I have had to whack my male cats when they fight, because that is the only way to end the fight without possibly getting one or both of them gravely injured. 
I think caging a dog, not spending quality time with your dog, is bigger abuse than a one-time slap given with the best intentions.
Just my opinion. And I am sure, Pigeon Girl, that your dog will have forgiven you for that slap. Because he knows you love him.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

At the same time, I agree that we need to use non-violent ways as far as possible. What I intended to put across is that, while replying to posts like these, one needs to consider that there can be 'good intentions' behind seemingly wrong actions.


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*holier than thou*

Jamie,
relax, some people just write before thinking and who want to seem like they know everything.
I also agree that abuseing a pet is wrong but I dont think you are abuseing your dog, just trying to teach hi,
I have had oigeons as pet for over 50 years and also havew been traing working breeds dogs for about the same time.
I have have over 20 dogs myself over my life time and mostely Dobermans pinchers and each has at least a "CD degree and most anve went all the way to 'CDX and "UD" meaning a lot of time and love went into traing them.
You might want to try putting a leash on dog and just standing and sitting next to loft, letting him or her see the birds every day and slowly letting him get closer to birds remember slow slow slow firm no's go a long way
I have two Dobes now and we just took in one from a shelter who loved to chase birds .
Now little story she chased and went completly crazy when birds wer out leash leash slow and then one day a hawk came down and took aa bird and guess what, Foxy [dobe] now goes to loft by herself and lays right by flight pen looking up at sky, not once since this happened has she even barked at birds but when a hawk or any wild birds comes near, she stands and barks ubtil it leaves.
Just remember theses folks mean well just blast off and hurt with how thing are said.
Remember its not what you say but how you say it.
Good luck


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

*dogattacks pigeons*

I also forgot ot mention I dont use treats when traing dogs just lots of love and patience


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

kunju said:


> With all respect to freedom of speech and thought, I just wanted to give my opinion.
> 
> Sometimes we forget why all of us are here in this forum in the first place. We are here to help each other in caring for animals and birds.


Yes. Caring for animals and birds......and that means when you think you can improve the life of an animal or set straight someone who you think is taking incorrect action, you speak up.

She obviously loves her pit. I never questioned that. But some actions people take, like physical punishment, are often more out of learned habit "oh well that's what you do with dogs" rather than thought to the circumstance.

People have panicked at the word hit and gone too harsh with their comments. 

But there is great value in educating people that there is a better, MORE EFFECTIVE option.

And setting the record straight that things like Time Outs do NOT WORK....therefore improving someones relationship with their own animal.

If people where less automatically defensive (both she and her criticizers) then maybe we'll all gain something from it.

And P.S. saying things like "holier than thou" is the fastest way of closing yourself and others from actually reading the facts in people's comments and finding something that might be eye opening to you.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

njhntr said:


> I also forgot ot mention I dont use treats when traing dogs just lots of love and patience


How come? No treats at all I mean

Getting back to birds;

has anyone ever tried clicker training on their pigeons?


----------



## njhntr (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for not takng my own advice should not have start with holier than thou.
Just didnt think first just didnt like how people seemd to be attacking this young lady.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

njhntr said:


> Sorry for not takng my own advice should not have start with holier than thou.
> Just didnt think first just didnt like how people seemd to be attacking this young lady.




Have you ever tried clicker training on any of your birds?


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you. you are right. It was a onetime method. i only suggested it because i dont know how people flow, or how they decide to train their dog. i also added treating them to, this is why my pitbull is so loyal. Once again, thank you for not being rude. I cant believe people are that outrageous to argue with a sixteen year old.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Why do you keep bringing up your age over and over again? 16 is NOT THAT YOUNG. There are people going off to college at 16 and even, in some cases, starting to live on their own. In two years, you are a legal adult who can get married, serve in the military, etc. Either you are mature and responsible, in which case I don't understand why you keep bringing up your age as some sort of reason people shouldn't argue with you (STILL doesn't make sense to me), or you don't feel you are there yet, in which case you may want to stay away from forums where there are people older than you if it makes you that uncomortable that adults should argue with you.

By the way, I completely don't agree that abuse only happens when the abuser is indifferent to the person's/animal's feelings. If you look at most domestic violence cases, the abuser often feels bad and feels remorse - that's not an excuse. That is not to say that OP is an abuser, but personally I don't think people were harsh. No one insulted the OP or anything like that. People were just very direct, and, given what she wrote, I think that the responses were not over the top.

Lisa, by the way, I mostly agree with you about educating people, I have other very misunderstood animals (guinea pigs), and there is a ton of misinformation out there on how to care for them - most live in terrible conditions: small space, bad diet, etc. When people first post, the first step is to always try to educate, not make them feel bad or anything. There is definitely an effort to be gentle, and I fully support this. However, I do think that in some cases just very directly saying this is not OK is warranted (and of course education is always still a must).

Moving on to pigeons. Would anyone like to share how to do clicker training? How do you teach a bird to come when you call (this is not a racing bird, by the way - just a rescue)?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes people do things that work at the moment like popping your kids bottom right when the behavior happens. I just stated my opinion, that does not mean it is right. IMO I don't think spanking, slapping, hitting teaches anything but negative response. if a dog were to get that allot when the birds where out then the birds may be a negative for the dog if he gets a smack for looking and wondering or whatever. there thinking birds=upset. breeds also make a difference. I was not about to try to "train" by bird dog not to look at the pigeons. we just find something else for him to do and not let him stare at them. other breeds may be able to get used to being with pigeons without a response as long as the owner is there to keep things straight. I have small chickens and 5 of my six dogs can be out with them as they just ignore them because they are so used to seeing them from puppyhood. the bird dog (german short hair pointer) no way! calling a pro for help is always wise, to show one how to deal with your dog in person. I guess what I have seen through the years is that allot of positive pleasant actions with little or allot less negative actions like yelling, hitting, bad vibes ,tight leash and huffing an puffing or being upset works better .


----------



## kclarksville (Apr 22, 2012)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Lol. You all think i abuse him ??? Wow. I said once. jesus christ. im not like most assholes. throw outaide, meaning puting him outside for a little while to let him know its not okay. I love pitbulls, and im currently in a battle with saving a daily abused pitbull behind my house.


You can hit a dog in a controlled manner and discipline them to teach what is ok and what is not. Physical communication/ discipline is part of their nature and it is not something that they do not do it to each other in their natural pack life etc. Just like anything else in life, discipline is ok as long as done with purpose and not out of anger. Long story short , I agree with you about gentle discipline when it comes to dogs. They like order and structure and they have to be given boundaries and disciplined if they dont obey.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Moving on to pigeons. Would anyone like to share how to do clicker training? How do you teach a bird to come when you call (this is not a racing bird, by the way - just a rescue)?


I think most people recall train their pigeons by combining a sound (usually a whistle) with feeding times, therefore creating that acsociation. (Excuse my spelling! lol never get that word right!)

I just found out you can clicker train cats!
Which was pretty mind blowing for me!

So I wonder if it would work on pigeons. I have not tried it, but once I get my tumbler tame, I definitely want to. It will probably also add something interest to individual pet pigeons who do not have the stimulation of a flock


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder how easy it is. Mine stay out for days on end. gets really annoying .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Along with the clicker, comes some form of reward. So how would you reward pigeons? By feeding. So I think that the shaking of the can, and then rewarding them by feeding them is the same thing. Without the reward, the clicker wouldn't work.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

I totally agree with you pigeon girl. Some people here do not live in the real world. My dogs and birds get along fine. If you need to reprimand the dog so be it. Spare the rod, spoil the child. We recently got a small dwarf rabbit that lives in the house, after a couple of "spanks" 
He learned very quickly to stay off the furniture. Before I het abused I would say my pets are treated better than most children.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well we are saying that there are better ways to discipline than to hit. If you discipline correctly, you don't need to hit. That just means that you have not learned better ways to discipline or teach an animal.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I would wonder if the clicker would be loud enough for the Birds to here when flying


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Gosh, at least SOME people understand me.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

I need to learn how to train one of my pouter pigeons to be nice with my wifes teacup shihtzu...

My malamute attacts the birds... the birds attack the shihtzu. Circle of life simba


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Well we are saying that there are better ways to discipline than to hit. If you discipline correctly, you don't need to hit. That just means that you have not learned better ways to discipline or teach an animal.


pigeon girl and cgosh

Say I don;t speak English, not only that but my cultural background means that hand gestures you are usually familar with mean nothing to me, or the wrong thing and vice versa. 

You are sitting on my expensive leather sofa which is only for special occasions and its a house rule that no one sits on it without my permission.

I can:

a) wave my hands about in angry gesticulations you don;t understand
b) shout angrily at you in words you don't understand
c) grab you, drag you off and throw you out of my house, wait 30 min, bring you back in (probably completely bewildered) and do the exact same thing when you go to rest on my comfortable sofa
d) smack you on the back of the head until you get off


or e) hold you hand politely and redirect you to somewhere I find acceptable for you to sit

You'll end up off my sofa and stay away from it whichever method I chose,

But how would YOU rather be treated.........and which one do you think would be fastest and most effective..................


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

"Gosh, at least SOME people understand me. "

Yeah, so much for Pigeon Girl saying she is sorry for hitting the dog. That's why I didn't want to drop it Pigeon Girl - CLEARLY, you think it's OK.

Cgosch, I think that's absolutely terrible. I have guinea pigs, so I am very familiar with small animals and very involved in those communities. I don't think there is EVER an excuse to hit a small prey animal, 10 times smaller than you. And believe me, there are plenty of people who train their animals WITHOUT hitting them.

I find it quite disturbing how many people are perfectly OK with hitting their animals.

And yeah, I wonder how all these people saying it's OK to hit animals would like a job where every time they messed up they got slapped by their boss.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

We went from training dogs not to bother the birds to little pray animals getting hit. Lets close the thread and move on


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> pigeon girl and cgosh
> 
> Say I don;t speak English, not only that but my cultural background means that hand gestures you are usually familar with mean nothing to me, or the wrong thing and vice versa.
> 
> ...


What a good example. Thank you for that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> "Gosh, at least SOME people understand me. "
> 
> Yeah, so much for Pigeon Girl saying she is sorry for hitting the dog. That's why I didn't want to drop it Pigeon Girl - CLEARLY, you think it's OK.
> 
> ...






LOL.......LOL......LOL......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> Gosh, at least SOME people understand me.



Oh..........we understand you, but I don't believe you actually have a very good understanding of dogs.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

You people are ridiculous! You are still bagging on me, after what two days? I said it as an OPTION . I am not in favor of hitting any kind of animal. I wish you would just back off and stop egging me on. The reason i keep implying my age, is because clearly, the people who are bashing on me are wayyyy older then me and yeah, its not okay. One time thing when will you people get over yourselfs? If you got something to say that is rude, like now, why don't you just get off the subject and go back to answering questions when people actually need it.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I am here, for pigeons. Not arguements about dogs. And you should be to.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not even fighting back because i dont like arguing or fighting and yet Im still getting smashed. I love animals, and am studying to be veterinarian so why on EARTH would i be in favor of abuse?


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

And one more thing, Pigeon maniac 12, sorry for flooding your thread.


----------

